# Fully Adjustable Phantom Shocks



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

SuperATV is proud to announce their new line of fully adjustable dual-rate and performance coil spring set-up. Click on the link below to see/learn more. Feel free to give us a call at (812)574-7777 or shoot me an email at [email protected] if you have any questions pertaining to our new line of suspension.


----------

